

 Is it ethical to sell this font? - bourdine
http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/andrijtype/bandera-display/
This is a font I just find on MyFonts.com Actually, Description for this font sayd &quot;Bandera is Spanish for ‘flag’. And Bandera is a symbol of Ukrainian fighting for freedom for many years.&quot; Ukrainian flag and images show that this is only Ukrainian related. Wikipedia sayd, that Bandera kill Poland and Ukrainian sitizens. I&#x27;m very dissapointed, because still can&#x27;t understand what is it: is MyFonts team dosn&#x27;t know history, or they loyal to him. What do you think - is is ethical or not?
======
bourdine
I'm very dissapointed, because not understand: is MyFonts team dosn't well
know history, or they support Bandera - Poland citizens killer? Is it ethical,
what do you think about?

